# A great day riding behind NP 765



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

A friend and I road behind 765 for the Joliet Rocket Excursion here in Chicago on Saturday Afternoon. It was a great time. Many folks dressed up in 40-50's dress styles which made this Excursion special. We road in a California Zephy car owned by the friends of the 261. Now I am thinking about add Lionel's NP 765 steam engine to my collection after see the real engine up close!

View attachment 466352
View attachment 466354
View attachment 466356
View attachment 466358
View attachment 466364
View attachment 466360
View attachment 466362



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I’m glad you had a good time and enjoyed yourself there.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Any day behind 765 is great day. I spent 12 hours behind her when she visited PA in 2015. That’s not likely to happen again anytime soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think they can get on the tracks in this part of the country any more, thanks Amtrack!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

I bet it was a fun day, Ken. Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

awesome picks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Sounds like you had a great day.:thumbsup:


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

I also was on the Saturday afteroon excursion...road on the Superdome. Met some nice peeps...had a great time. Here are a few photos.

As an FYI...Stopped at the National New York Central Railroad Museum in Elkhart on my way home...AND glad I did! Very nice collection of memorabilia, great 3 rail O gauge layout with large collection of engines and cars...also about 20 actual locomotive and various rolling stock on static display outside.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Funny...but I just noticed that Ken actually included me in the fourth (4th) photo that he posted! I’m the guy leaning against the number 2 pole on the platform...What are the odds of that happening...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

PDDMI said:


> Funny...but I just noticed that Ken actually included me in the fourth (4th) photo that he posted! I’m the guy leaning against the number 2 pole on the platform...What are the odds of that happening...


That is so cool! Sometimes the improbable happens.

Thanks for the super photos. It looks like you both had a great day.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

no more photos?

anyone


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

PDDMI said:


> Funny...but I just noticed that Ken actually included me in the fourth (4th) photo that he posted! I’m the guy leaning against the number 2 pole on the platform...What are the odds of that happening...




Now that is interesting! Thanks for pointing that out! Also, we were sitting in the next car behind the Super Dome.

I eventually I plan on putting together a video with all our photos and video of the 765 pulling into and out of Station. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

